# Grilled Duck Breast- Garlic & Herb



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

we tried this last weekend to keep the possesion limit down and I was very impressed;

What you need:
KC Garlic & Herb Marinade
Cubed waterfowl breast
plastic bag/container

throw them in the marinade for atleast 30min and grill them on low, and like other game, try not to over cook them although it did not matter ~Yumm!

I tried to find some of the KC brand marinade here in Bismarck as the other guy brought the marinade; but I could only find Lawry's Herb & Garlic; I'll be able to test this out this weekend to see if there was any difference 
:beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Sounds good......That is how I cook a lot of my fowl: cube, marinate, grill. Doesn't get any easier than that.

I suggest you pick up a bottle of "Allegro" marinade and give that a try. Good flavor, but it really tenderizes the meat as well, which is what it was made for.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I just got done eating some Allegro duck, after it had been marinating for about 24 hours. AWESOME as always.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Adam,

Wich marinade were you using? I went on there site and they have quite a few varieties..

Todd


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

The original, it's all I can find in stores. I know Hugos carries it. I'm sure a Hornbachers would have it also. I've heard good things about their other flavors as well, but have not tested them out my self.


----------

